

Is your Apple Watch game indistinguishable? – Thoughts? - smct
https://medium.com/@SimonMacTaggart/is-your-apple-watch-game-indistinguishable-1a0d827058d9

======
smct
Hi, appreciate your thoughts on our new (free) editorial feature offer for
Apple Watch game developers.

